# Paperbacks are in, The Accidental Ambassador!



## reptile logic (Mar 11, 2017)

*Edit: added more ordering info.

Update!! The paperbacks are in! I am working toward getting them in the local, Seattle area, book stores as well as some of the big retailers.

In the meantime you can contact me directly for a copy. The first 300 to be sold are signed and numbered. Sorry, no requests for specific numbers; you get the next one out of the carton.
$15US, including shipping, in lower 48 states. You can go here directly for that: 
Pay David Barr using PayPal.Me You'll know that you're in the right place when you see the book cover art in the little circle.
$9.99US plus shipping to the rest of the planet; payment through PayPal. Contact dabarrauthor@gmail.com so we can figure out the total cost.*








I do appreciate your patience, and am working on books two and three. I'd love to have book two ready before the end of the year but things are not flowing very well right now.

PS Also available in e-Book form through retailers like Amazon and Barnes & Noble. Amazon link:

Barnes & Noble link: www.barnesandnoble.com: The Accidental Ambassador: (Or Plan B)


----------



## Jarren (Mar 14, 2017)

One of these days I'll get off my lazy ass and get Paypal set up. When I do, I'll definitely buy a copy. Congrats on getting this printed and published, and good luck on getting it into the stores!


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey Jarren. It's actually pretty easy these days. If all you want to do is buy stuff, not sell, all they require these days is a valid credit or debit card. They only need the bank info if you plan on selling.

Just sayin'.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 29, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## reptile logic (May 14, 2017)

Bump: added some ordering information.


----------



## Jarren (May 27, 2017)

Finally got my paypal set up. I'll be ordering a copy this week.


----------



## reptile logic (May 28, 2017)

Hi Jarren. Thank you so much for your interest; I hope that you enjoy the story. I'm curious, which White Mountains are you referring to in your profile? PM me if you would rather do that.


----------



## Jarren (May 28, 2017)

The white mountains of New Hampshire. Dead centre of nowhere.


----------



## reptile logic (May 28, 2017)

Gotcha. Being from Arizona myself,  I wondered if it might be Arizona's White mountains.


----------



## Jarren (Jun 9, 2017)

Order placed.


----------



## reptile logic (Jun 10, 2017)

Signed copy 58/300 of the first printing coming your way. Thanks very much!


----------



## reptile logic (Jul 20, 2017)

Bump. Sales are slowly increasing I have almost reached the 100th paperback sold, yay! I'm making progress on the other books as well.


----------

